# Intp career...? I need help!



## Ambivalence (Jun 20, 2010)

I am at a loss with what I shall do after I leave school. My elective subjects are: Maths B (in AU) , English, German, Creative Media, Visual Art and Modern History. + Extension English.

I'm into ideas and concepts and looking at things from a distance....typical INTP way of seeing things.... I also love the creative stuff and filming etc. Although I'm more introverted I reckon I'm pretty balanced...I'm confident when I feel like being confident...I love debating...

Anyway, I've been thinking film and animation (but I don't think that's a stable career-don't think it pays well) I've been thinking Psychology (but it lacks that arty stuff) I've considered being a psychiatrist because of the pay (I want a good pay so I can do many other things I'm interested in...I have a long list of interests...but I have to take science to get into that course and I hate science) I have considered law (but it's different from debating, loads of work when I'm no good at committing and once again it has nooo art in it) I thought about philosophy because it sounds interesting but Idk what jobs I can get with that and my mother is strict with me academically and she constantly puts pressure on me to select something that will make money and most things I'm interested are not good enough for her...meh, i don't really care because I'll choose what I know will make me happy but her pressure is irritating. I had a booklet on architecture in front of me one day and she said that she doesn't mind me doing that (i thought it was a nice change for her to support something creative) but I'm not sure I'm realy interested in that... :S Help! I need opinions!


----------



## Aether (Apr 27, 2010)

Ambivalence said:


> my mother is strict with me academically and she constantly puts pressure on me to select something that will make money and most things I'm interested are not good enough for her...


Take on a career in what you want, not what your mother wants.


----------



## Ambivalence (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah I know...I'll end up choosing what I want. Her pressure is quite annoying that's all =P She's open minded about most things though


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

I wish I had chosen LAW. But try the Paragon Test and then I can advise. Paragon Test, click on my signature.


----------



## Ambivalence (Jun 20, 2010)

Introvert- 9 Intuitive-8 Thinker-11 Perception-9 Advice?


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

How about uh, Anthropology/Sociology? Poli Sci? International Relations? Foreign Languages? Linguistics?


----------



## Ambivalence (Jun 20, 2010)

Hmmm lately I've been thinking of getting into a philosophy course and then either psychology or law...psychology sounds interesting...law can be...I'm not sure what type of law though...
I work for family at the mall atm and the other day this poor old woman came in and felt sooooo terrible for buying $45 boots...she said she used to be a dancer but made no money...and I just thought gee, although I LOVE art and filming/animation etc I think it's better if I leave my hobbies as hobbies...I know I'm good at those areas but I'm not unbelievably amazing...I really am afraid of doing something I love but not making any money for it so I'll end up like the woman when I'm older...because of my many interests I want to be able to afford them...I guess we all have to make sacrifices don't we?
I AM interested in law and psychology...and I know in my lifetime I can do both...maybe law first...years later psychology...perhaps years after I'll go back to uni and do a course on film and animation :] I'd be happy. I know I'm not a very committed person to something like a career...unless I ABSOLUTELY love it...but I love sooo much...and my INTP self LOVES experience...I can't let any of it go. So why not do it all. Perhaps I have just answered my own question :] Thank u all for helping. 
Oh yeah and IF I decide to do film etc I know for sure that some part of me will feel that I've wasted years in school achieving high results academically for a course that does not require so much. I know nothing i learn is a waste...but I also know that I'll feel that way...so yeah...for now it's either psych or law...


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Perseus said:


> I wish I had chosen LAW. But try the Paragon Test and then I can advise. Paragon Test, click on my signature.


I did this and got I -11, N-10, T-12 and P-9.


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> I did this and got I -11, N-10, T-12 and P-9.


You shouldn't be discussing this in her thread =P.

Ambivalence, out of curiosity, are you gonna go to college in America? If so, you will have buffer time to take classes in both spectrums. IMO, I would start out with philosophy. It's a GREAT start for both psychology and/or law, for whichever you decide to choose, and it seems like philosophy is something that interests you.

As far as philosophy jobs, there is always law school, being a professor, a writer, a performer, etc.


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

If you pick a career in something you love, just remember, no matter how much you like doing what you're doing it will eventually become just a job. So if you really enjoy doing something and would like to keep it that way, don't do it for a living.

I've been in IT for over 20 years, when I first got into it I seemed like a very stable career that would never go away. Now a days there's a school on every corner where you can spend 6 months and come out with an alphabet soup of certifications to add to your name that don't mean dick in real world experience. The problem with that is many IT people are hired by HR people who don't have a clue what any of it means so they are impressed by the letters. So now I have to compete with a huge pool of idiots who don't know their ass from a megabyte.

I live in Florida; 5 years ago we were one of the fastest growing regions in the country. New developments were going up everywhere you looked. People in housing or real estate "thought" they were in the most stable industry that could be. I would venture a guess that over half are now among the unemployed. Selling real property here is like selling ice cubes to an Eskimo now.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, for the most part it's a crap shoot. No one knows what the future might bring. Do something you don't hate and don't focus so much on the money. If it's something you are good at the money will take care of itself.


----------



## Ambivalence (Jun 20, 2010)

Jorge said:


> You shouldn't be discussing this in her thread =P.
> 
> Ambivalence, out of curiosity, are you gonna go to college in America? If so, you will have buffer time to take classes in both spectrums. IMO, I would start out with philosophy. It's a GREAT start for both psychology and/or law, for whichever you decide to choose, and it seems like philosophy is something that interests you.
> 
> As far as philosophy jobs, there is always law school, being a professor, a writer, a performer, etc.


I would love to go to college in America... I'm not sure yet...if I don't stay in Australia I'd like to go over there :]
Yes, that was what I was thinking...philosophy first. I do find it very interesting...



LostInMyOwnMind said:


> If you pick a career in something you love, just remember, no matter how much you like doing what you're doing it will eventually become just a job. So if you really enjoy doing something and would like to keep it that way, don't do it for a living.
> 
> I've been in IT for over 20 years, when I first got into it I seemed like a very stable career that would never go away. Now a days there's a school on every corner where you can spend 6 months and come out with an alphabet soup of certifications to add to your name that don't mean dick in real world experience. The problem with that is many IT people are hired by HR people who don't have a clue what any of it means so they are impressed by the letters. So now I have to compete with a huge pool of idiots who don't know their ass from a megabyte.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your post :] I think you're right...I love the creative stuff but I think it's best if I leave those as my hobbies...I don't want making the occasional film/animation/painting etc to feel like a drag. I don't hate law, I don't hate psychology. I'm fine with either as career options. I have many interests but I don't have anything atm that I will die without so yeah I'm content with law/psych. I know that I will never be completely satisfied with whatever career path I choose but if I do something I'm interested in and am good at, like you said, I wouldn't have to worry and the money will take care of itself. All I want out of whatever I choose though, is enough time outside of it all to do the many things I love :]


----------



## HappiLie (Jun 1, 2010)

One of my best best friends is a full-blown INTP and she's double-majoring in Art history and philosophy C: She really enjoys it. After her initial degree, I think she's going for law.

If you want, maybe you could look into humanitarian psychology! You sound like a ambitious person that's looking for something mentally stimulating at the same time, so maybe you could consider something along the lines of that. 
A lot of places like people with degrees in psychoanalysis-related subjects cause it means they're usually very good candidates for HR.


----------



## Ambivalence (Jun 20, 2010)

^
Hahah okay I'll check out what humanitarian psychology is all about :]
I'm thinking of philosophy and clinical psychology atm...I know that'll take me forever in uni though *shrugs 
I think I'll do an arts/law degree also...in the future. 
In another reality if I had unbelievable talent I'd like to be a director/film editor/animator :]


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

What about Art Therapy?


----------



## Ambivalence (Jun 20, 2010)

Okay here's my plan...philosophy+psychology (clinical)
In future I will most likely go back to uni again and again to study art/law and art therapy and perhaps I'll do animation and film courses. In between all the study I want to travel and work and I'm learning German atm and it's too late for me to give that up nor do I want to.-So I'll try and learn more German through school or visiting the country. And yeah a million other interests. 
Anyway, I'll be quite old by the time I do it all :]


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Ambivalence said:


> Okay here's my plan...philosophy+psychology (clinical)
> In future I will most likely go back to uni again and again to study art/law and art therapy and perhaps I'll do animation and film courses. In between all the study I want to travel and work and I'm learning German atm and it's too late for me to give that up nor do I want to.-So I'll try and learn more German through school or visiting the country. And yeah a million other interests.
> Anyway, I'll be quite old by the time I do it all :]


Rock on! That sounds like fun to me. :laughing:


----------



## jd_ (Feb 5, 2011)

I've thought about this a lot, and...well. For me I don't want a "career"... I have too many interests. I enjoy writing, philosophy, programming. 
I do not like corp environment though... so, really not much of a use there. I contrast too hard with the environment even if I could use "skills". 
I do web development now contract and freelance to pay "bills" 
I aspire to be a journalist/writer, both in a freelance sense. 
I really don't like working for other people, especially for "their" agenda. 
I have a detachment to money, prestige, status so the whole career environment isn't exactly motivating.
I am more interested in careers to avoid, than specific careers...
According to Kiersey INxP has the highest career dissatisfaction.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

phthalocyanine said:


> What about Art Therapy?


Sounds like something you can sell to the dumb and overpaid.

Good idea.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Ambivalence said:


> Okay here's my plan...philosophy+psychology (clinical)
> In future I will most likely go back to uni again and again to study art/law and art therapy and perhaps I'll do animation and film courses. In between all the study I want to travel and work and I'm learning German atm and it's too late for me to give that up nor do I want to.-So I'll try and learn more German through school or visiting the country. And yeah a million other interests.
> Anyway, I'll be quite old by the time I do it all :]


I'm currently about to begin studying psychology with a philosophy minor. Not sure where I'll end up, but I don't really have much choices when it comes to realistic opportunity after graduation. I'm not really cut out for many of the more "practical" majors, so I guess I'm just taking my chances. My highest love is philosophy, but I'm in no position to even begin to pursue a career in that line of work. Maybe when I'm older I'll go and actually try for a PhD in philosophy. Philosophy "is" where I belong, but oh well, at least I'll get to take a few courses while studying psychology. 

As for law: I've been thinking of the possibility, but there are no law schools nearby. Perhaps that is another line of work I can look into for the future. I really enjoy debating as well. Anyway, your situations seems largely similar to my own. Hopefully you actually end up somewhere that makes you happy. I can only wish and hope I find it myself.


----------



## Ambivalence (Jun 20, 2010)

I think psych and philosophy are definitely it for me. Language, art and media are other areas of interest and I can probably pursue those in my own time... 

Things seem much clearer to me now since I started this thread so when I look back it's quite funny how bemused and childish in a way I was...

Thanks, hopefully you do too


----------

